# Crickets turning white?



## tesse.t

i just looked in the tub of crickets i have for my tarantula and noticed one of them has turned white? does anyone know why this is and if should aviod feeding it to spidy?

cheers


----------



## snakeprint

Quick, take it out and get breeding with it. You could make a fortune selling albino crickets!! Maybe it's just scared?!


----------



## Doodle

lol, if only it was an albino!!!

nah, i would guess that it has just hed and it will get darker as its new shell hardens up!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thats the ghost of a diseased cricket, leave him in there, he will do no harm.


----------



## snail1992

its white because it is molting its skin l


----------



## freekygeeky

lol what a load of odd answers.. 
its shedding its skin, just like geckos do, and snakes etc


----------



## insect-lord

sheading! lol they will be rlly white and easy to kill as they need a few hours to harden up nothing to worry about


----------



## tesse.t

ok cheers guys 
i though it was dead at first! ha


----------



## Soulwax

Some awesome answers in here.

So I'll have my say...

Formal Evening Wear.


----------



## Mirf

Moonleh said:


> Thats the ghost of a diseased cricket, leave him in there, he will do no harm.


That has to be the best answer yet!!:notworthy:


----------



## alfie reptiles

no its not anything special your not going to make loads of money i got tones of albino crickets


----------

